# Dew Claw Hurts



## violets934 (May 26, 2010)

Hi

My dog keeps licking his dew claw and when you touch it he yelps as it hurts him so much, it looks as if a new one is growing underneath possibly?
Does anyone know if this will heal itself or do I need to take him to the vet.
(He hates the vet, I have to mussle him, so I am hoping not).


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

I think you should go to the vet.
It isn't just the claw, it is connected to tissue that runs right up the leg and could cause huge problems later if not treated


----------



## violets934 (May 26, 2010)

Great thank you very much for your feedback I will make an appointment :scared:


----------



## maizie0_0 (May 4, 2010)

Sorry to butt in on this subject but my springer spaniel puppy hasn't had hers removed. I didn't even though this would cause a problem. Please tell me its not necessary?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

maizie0_0 said:


> Sorry to butt in on this subject but my springer spaniel puppy hasn't had hers removed. I didn't even though this would cause a problem. Please tell me its not necessary?


Most dogs ever have problems with their front dew claws, so don't worry 
I assume yours hasn't got back ones?


----------



## maizie0_0 (May 4, 2010)

Haven't got a clue... shes a springer spaniel and I know she hasn't had any removed.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

maizie0_0 said:


> Haven't got a clue... shes a springer spaniel and I know she hasn't had any removed.


Dogs very rarely have back dew claws


----------



## violets934 (May 26, 2010)

Max has a vets appointment tommorrow morning :scared:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

good. How does it seem now?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Harvey has his dew claws and he's hurt his a few times once badly they really are very sore, his had never gone back right one sticks out a little so easy to catch now. I would try and tape it flat to the paw it eases the pain as it keeps it still, we usually do this for a couple of days and he's fine again.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

One of my boy dogs has got back ones but not had any problems so far


----------



## Alli and Trixy (Aug 10, 2009)

Does it cause them much pain when the dew claws are removed?
Alfies back ones are sticking out and seem loose, Im going to ask the vet to remove them tomorrow when he is having his opperation on his legs. x


----------



## violets934 (May 26, 2010)

It's ok if you don't touch it, I touched it very slightly to have a proper look and he yelped poor boy, he is still licking it but not so much


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Alli and Trixy said:


> Does it cause them much pain when the dew claws are removed?
> Alfies back ones are sticking out and seem loose, Im going to ask the vet to remove them tomorrow when he is having his opperation on his legs. x


I doubt whether your vet will, its very different to when a puppy has them removed as they are done at only days old, as an adult the bone has formed and its classed as an amputation the recovery is quite long, my vet wouldnt do harveys and he has injured his a few times but not bad enough each time the vet said to justify an amputation.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

Alli and Trixy said:


> Does it cause them much pain when the dew claws are removed?
> Alfies back ones are sticking out and seem loose, Im going to ask the vet to remove them tomorrow when he is having his opperation on his legs. x





haeveymolly said:


> I doubt whether your vet will, its very different to when a puppy has them removed as they are done at only days old, as an adult the bone has formed and its classed as an amputation the recovery is quite long, my vet wouldnt do harveys and he has injured his a few times but not bad enough each time the vet said to justify an amputation.


I think back ones are very different to front ones normally and are hardly attached on most dogs, so removal should be easier


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

rona said:


> I think back ones are very different to front ones normally and are hardly attached on most dogs, so removal should be easier


 right maybe, its always been the front left with harvey the vet thinks it was maybe stuck out a little from birth.


----------



## Alli and Trixy (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks. I will let you know what the vet says tomorrow xx


----------



## violets934 (May 26, 2010)

Been to vets, they cut the bad bit off of the claw, it is infected slightly so he has anti-biotics for the next 10 days to clear it.
If it hasn't cleared up in that time he has to go back and it will have to be removed. Thank you for the push in going :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

That's the thing, claws become infected so easily. Lets hope the treatment works.


----------



## Alli and Trixy (Aug 10, 2009)

They wouldn't remove Alfie's in with his opperation so I will just have to leave it for another time.
Glad you got it sorted, hope the treatment works xxx


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Alli and Trixy said:


> They wouldn't remove Alfie's in with his opperation so I will just have to leave it for another time.
> Glad you got it sorted, hope the treatment works xxx


What did they say about them, are they easy to remove the back ones?


----------



## Courtney Budenholzer (Oct 26, 2019)

Today my dog was licking her dew claw and when we went to touch it she yelled in pain. There are no obvious signs of injury or swelling. Wondering what I should do?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Courtney Budenholzer said:


> Today my dog was licking her dew claw and when we went to touch it she yelled in pain. There are no obvious signs of injury or swelling. Wondering what I should do?


Take her to the vet.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Zombie thread. :Locktopic


----------

